# Tipps für's Schleppen am Vilsalpsee



## carpmaster2712 (24. August 2014)

Hallo ich möchte demnächst am Vilsalpsee mit dem Ruderboot schleppen. 
Nun möchte ich wissen welche Kunstköder (Grösse) ich benutzen sollte .
Ha jemand Tipps dazu für mich? In welcher Tiefe soll gefischt werden? Welche Besonderen Spots?Welcher Salmonid mit welchem Köder?
Freue mich über Antworten !
Mfg carpmaster2712


----------

